# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  comment protéger mes lapins du froid ?

## coyacamaquen

bonjour,

j'ai 2 lapins qui vivent dehors en enclos depuis juin 2014. ils ont une grande cabane dans laquelle se trouve une cabane plus petite pleine de paille. ils ont aussi accès à un enclos extérieur.
comment les protéger du froid ? il fait 0° depuis 2/3 jours.
je change l'eau chaque jour et les nourris plus.
que faire de plus ?
merci pour vos conseils.

----------


## apple2906

Bonjour, 
Beaucoup de paille ( a changer régulièrement car très humide), foin, des couvertures,vous pouvez isoler la cabane avec du polystyrène aussi..

----------


## armandine

Est ce que par les grands froids comme en ce moment tu ne peux pas tout simplement les rentrer dans ta maison, avec une pièce pas trop chauffée pour éviter tout choc thermique ? Ce qui est n'est pas bon non plus, c'est toute l'humidité. Et dehors, même à l'abri, les couvertures s'en imprègnent vite.
Est-ce que tu es allée voir sur d'autres forums dédiés exclusivement aux lapins pour ce problème ? Peut-être y trouveras-tu des témoignages et idées également.

----------


## coyacamaquen

merci pour vos réponses. pâquerette était en intérieur pendant 1 an puis gros problème d'allergies (asthme, conjonctivite...) donc nous l'avons mise dehors au printemps pour qu'elle s'habitue et nous lui avons pris un compagnon pour qu'elle ne soit pas seule. nous allons les voir tous les jours et ils semblent épanouis, c'est le froid qui m'inquiète même si mon mari me dit que dans la nature les lapins vivent dehors...
je vais me renseigner plus et vois ce que je peux faire. 
j'essaierai de mettre des photos de leur cabane aussi.

----------


## calypso

Toujours de l'eau à disposition (idéalement changée très souvent pour qu'elle ne soit jamais glacée) et du foin ! La digestion produit de la chaleur, un lapin qui dispose de foin à volonté et donc mange toute la journée permet que ce "système" soit efficace. 

Protège leur abri au maximum de l'humidité et du vent, le froid "sec" est facilement supportable pour un animal en bonne santé et habitué, c'est lutter contre l'humidité et les courants d'air qui les épuise très vite.

----------


## lilou 92

Une cabane remplie de paille, une eau changée tous les jours, alimentation riche : foin +++

ton ami a raison, les animaux se font leurs réserves de gras pour passer l'hivers, ils mangent beaucoup et dorment beaucoup dans la paille au chaud. Aucune raison de s'inquiéter  :Smile: 

Pas de couvertures ou vétements, ça prend trop vite l'humidité

----------


## surmulot

Sils ont leur fourrure dhiver elle les protege. Ce qui est dangereux pour les lapins ce sont les chocs thermiques : passer du chaud au froid ainsi qu lhumidite. Isole bien leur abri du sol, cotes et toit ainsi que lorientation qui ne doit pas etre expose plein sud lete et lhiver face aux vents qui baissent la temperature. A l'abri des predateurs aussi, (chats, renards, putois, rapaces etc)
Je te recommande le site de l'association Marguerite et Cie le premier site francophone consacre a la protection du lapin de cie (cf toutes les rubriques pour son bien etre et sa sante, alimentation, habitat, pathologies, comportement etc etc en cooperation avec la House Rabbit Society aux Us)

----------


## Sha-ka

Isolation. La cabane en elle même et le "nid" des lapins, avec leur propre chaleur la température peut vite monter, de nombreux rongeurs arrivent à hiberner au chaud quand il fait des températures négatives à l'extérieur, il faut juste éviter l'humidité et les courants d'air.

----------


## coyacamaquen

je connais bien le site marguerite merci.
la cabane est protégée des vents grâce à une grande haie de tuyas. à l'intérieur de cette grande cabane (anciennement cabane en bois des enfants) se trouve une cabane beaucoup plus petite (1m de long, 40 de large et de haut) remplie de paille, ils y vont à deux.

----------


## Sissi4

pas de souci pour passer l'hiver dehors s'ils y sont depuis l ' été. Ils ont eu le temps de s'acclimater. Les miens vivent aussi dehors et même sous la neige, préfèrent rester dehors plutôt que de rentrer dans leur grand clapier. Je mets de grandes bâches plastiques en plusieurs couches pour isoler les clapiers et je change la paille tous les deux ou trois jours (tous les jours pour les cobayes qui ont tendance à uriner dessus). J'ai des lapins de plus de dix ans dehors qui vivent très bien. Et il faut veiller à ce que l'eau ne gèle pas dans les biberons.

----------


## coyacamaquen

merci sissi, pas de biberon ici une gamelle, l'eau est changée tous les jours.
ce matin (-1°) ils étaient dehors très contents de nous voir.
je vais changer leur paille plus souvent alors.

----------


## Sissi4

à toi de voir s'ils souillent leur paille ou non, certains s'en servent pour dormir, d'autres font leurs besoins dessus, soulève la paille pour voir si le fond est humide, tant que c'est sec, pas besoin de changer, juste d'en rajouter parce que la paille a tendance à se tasser (et en plus les lapins la mangent un peu aussi)

----------


## Houitie

Pour mes cochons d'inde qui ont un clapier comme celui ci :


Je protège le clapier d'une bache que je "ficelle" pour ne pas qu'elle bouge. A l'intérieur, dans l'endroit fermé j'ai posé des vitres  sur les parois car j'avais peur que le vent passe à travers. Je remplis cet endroit de paille et sous la paille ils ont une cabane en bois elle meme remplie de paille. 
Je bloque l'accès au rez de chaussée  pour ne pas qu'ils descendent et restent coincés en bas. Les deux nuits ou il a fait très froid j'ai rempli 3 bouteilles d'eau chaude que j'ai mis dans l'endroit clos derrière les vitres pour que ça chauffe l'endroit sans danger pour les chons.

----------

